# Some Patients Just Aren't Worth the Trouble



## FF/EMT Sam (Feb 19, 2007)

Last night at about midnight, we were dispatched to an MVA with unknown injuries.  I live closer to the scene than I do to the station, so I went directly to the scene.  Upon arrival, I found one car that had lost control on a large sheet of ice, rolled over quite a few times, and landed in the ditch.  The patient was slumped over the steering wheel and did not repond to my shouts.  Witnesses were not sure if he was breathing, and I couldn't tell from where I was, either.  The closest fire or rescue unit was still about 10 minutes away.

The ditch was too wide to jump across, but there was a culvert in front of me, and a driveway over it about 100 yards away.  Given the possible severity of this patient's injuries, I carefully walked across the culvert.  At the very end, I slipped, getting one foot wet and falling forward onto the ground.  Thankfully, I wasn't hurt.  I walk over to the patient, and discover that he is not hurt, does not want to go to the hospital, and, all in all, is in better shape than I am.  

He insists on getting out of the car, so I point out where he can safely step.  He gets out of the car, loses his balance, shoots out his hands at the closest thing (me), and pushes me backwards into the ditch.  Me, my brand new jump bag, my radio, cell phone, and pager all go for a swim.  He, on the other had, stays standing.  I get out, fuming, and escort him to the ambulance to warm up.  I try to get back in my car to go home and dry off, but it's been blocked in by the chief of another station.  He lectures me, stating the obvious: that I'm wet and need to dry off.  He also refuses to move his truck out of the way of my car, but is more than willing to give me a lecture on not rushing into scenes, since he assumed that I jumped in the ditch to get to the patient.  (Keep in mind that it's about 20 degrees out the whole time this is going on, and I'm *still* soaked.)

I politely refrain from pointing out that the last time we had an accident in this stretch of the highway it was the chief now lecturing me who drove his truck into the ditch in his haste to reach the patient, whereas I went for an unscheduled swim at the hands of our patient.  

I finally get in my car, go home, get warm, and discover that my cell phone still works.  In fact, it works so well that I have three phone messages warning me not to rush into scenes, since the chief has told everyone on scene his assumption.

I should have left that patient's sorry :censored: in his car.  I do, however, take solace in the fact that it was a rental car that the bozo totaled, and that he just bought himself a totaled 2006 Chevy.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Feb 19, 2007)

Good example of why I no longer respond to anything off duty. After several years of attempting to be a "good samaritarian" and helping someone then always was rewarded with more troubles than the victim, I have now totally stopped responding. 

Then I finally realized there was not 'really" not much I was going to really do.. Without extrication, med.'s there is not much treatment one can really provide. 

Good luck and try to warm up.. 

R/r 911


----------



## emtkelley (Feb 19, 2007)

Sorry about your misfortune. Like Rid said, there isn't much you can do without the proper equipment, which keeps me from stopping and helping out. Sometimes it is best to stay in your car, call for help and remain there until you have backup. It's a part of scene safety. You don't want to become a victim yourself.

No good deed goes unpunished. Hope you have thawed out by now.


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Feb 19, 2007)

Sam, remember what my old super said, "because of the stupidity of others we stay gainfully employed"  I say we find the BIGGEST DULLEST NEEDLE and GIVE HIM A POKE WHERE THE SUN DOES NOT SHINE!!! or just laugh out loud because he is an idiot!! :wacko:


----------



## FF/EMT Sam (Feb 19, 2007)

Ridryder911 said:


> Good example of why I no longer respond to anything off duty. After several years of attempting to be a "good samaritarian" and helping someone then always was rewarded with more troubles than the victim, I have now totally stopped responding.
> 
> Then I finally realized there was not 'really" not much I was going to really do.. Without extrication, med.'s there is not much treatment one can really provide.
> 
> ...



I know what you mean, but I was on duty at the time (our station is a "call" station, so we respond from home if we live close to the station.)  I agree that we can't do nearly as much as we can with an ambulance, but I went to the scene so that the ambulance could respond driver only (which would get the ambulance and a crew to the patient sooner than if I had gone to the station).



Airwaygoddess said:


> Sam, remember what my old super said, "because of the stupidity of others we stay gainfully employed"  I say we find the BIGGEST DULLEST NEEDLE and GIVE HIM A POKE WHERE THE SUN DOES NOT SHINE!!! or just laugh out loud because he is an idiot!! :wacko:



Amen!  Sometimes we have to either laugh or cry, and laughing is a lot more fun!


----------



## firecoins (Feb 19, 2007)

If and when I come onto a scene before emergency personel arrive, I don't expect to do a whole lot.  The first thing worry about is your own personal safety, both physical and legally.  CYA.  Do what you can to help with getting involved the least.  

The last time I helped I didn't identify myself at all. Someone else had called 911. I talked to the patient to make sure he was alright. Some other gung ho first responder wanted to hold c-spine and I was happy to let him handle it from there. I stuck around but didn't get hands on.


----------



## fm_emt (Feb 21, 2007)

FF/EMT Sam said:


> Me, my brand new jump bag, my radio, cell phone, and pager all go for a swim.  He, on the other had, stays standing.




On the bright side, you'll probably look back on this and laugh... one day. :-D

At least you didn't fall into alligator infested water!


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Feb 21, 2007)

No, Sam just LOVES those late night prep talks in that "brisk" night air!


----------



## BossyCow (Feb 21, 2007)

Our protocols on responding to scenes from home are to rapidly assess the injuries and give a short report to incoming responders, if there are no serious injuries we move to traffic control. Set out the flares and try to keep the looky-loos from wandering all around an icy scene, in the dark, out of their vehicles. I've found that if I jump in and attempt to handle things on my own, there are always a few morons (um I mean... well meaning members of the general poplace) who figure they can jump right in and 'help' too. If I expect to keep them safe, I have to model safe behavior for them.  Of course, this is less of an issue if there are life threatening injuries or emergent care needed. At that point, my priority is my safety, then patient care and the bystanders are on their own.

You were trying to be helpful and as the old saying goes.... "No good deed goes unpunished"


----------



## fm_emt (Feb 21, 2007)

Airwaygoddess said:


> No, Sam just LOVES those late night prep talks in that "brisk" night air!



yeah. we don't have that out here. Although it's supposed to snow in Sunnyvale tonight. 

Go figure. heh.

(we'll probably just see a light dusting on the surrounding hills.)

He'll be able to say "Remember that time when I fell in the pond? Wasn't that funny?" about this.. one day. Hey, if we can't laugh at ourselves, who can we laugh at?


----------



## FF/EMT Sam (Feb 22, 2007)

Airwaygoddess said:


> No, Sam just LOVES those late night prep talks in that "brisk" night air!




Oh, yes.  The only way those talks could be better is if I was wrapped up in chains and beaten!   <_<


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Feb 22, 2007)

Now Sam, the neighbors are going to start talking again, AND YOU HOW LONG IT TOOK TO GET THEM QUIET THE LAST TIME!!!:lol:  :lol:


----------

